# March 14, Tuesday is both the next VAHS meeting & the AGM



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Will be held at Bonsor Community Center in Burnaby. Hope to see everyone there. Doors should be opened around 7ish.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Will be held at Bonsor Community Center in Burnaby. Hope to see everyone there. Doors should be opened around 7ish.
> 
> Anthony


 Ya sure hoping for a good turn out, the club needs some people to help keep it going. I'm moving otherwise I would stay involved.  If nobody steps up to help it could be the end of the VAHS auctions.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Will be held at Bonsor Community Center in Burnaby. Hope to see everyone there. Doors should be opened around 7ish.
> 
> Anthony


 REminder! :lol: come out for this important meeting at Bonsor hall March 14th the future of this club will be discussed , it's important for the hobby to continue having the VAHS around.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

is there a website? what is the club all about?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

cgjedi said:


> is there a website? what is the club all about?


 google Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society and read all about it.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

the point was, if you guys want some more interest, you should probably give out the website.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society | Promoting the Aquarium Hobby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The VAHS is a local "club" for all types of aquarists to meet together, ask questions, discuss successes or failures, and even buy some nice plants, fish, equipment at the meetings. We have members with literally 4 decades or more of fish-keeping experience who enjoy sharing their knowledge and experience with others. We have people keeping African & S.A. cichlids, planted community, brackish, sw fish-only, reefers, breeders, etc.

The biggest events are the Spring & Fall Auction held in North Van at ST. Pius X church, with several hundred items sold between 10 and 3-4pm, with a lunch break in between. Doors open around 9am to allow people to register (those who haven't preregistered) and to look at all the goodies they might want to bid on.

The meetings used to be monthly with a break in the summer but are now held every couple of months. The meetings are usually held at Bonsor Community Centre at start at 7:30pm but doors open at 7. Sometimes I host the meetings at my place.

There is now an annual VAHS bbq, which I host in my backyard in South Burnaby and it's usually in August, but that may change. Members eat and drink for free (annual membership is $20) but non-members are welcome to join and eat for a nominal fee.

Hope that answers your questions.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> The VAHS is a local "club" for all types of aquarists to meet together, ask questions, discuss successes or failures, and even buy some nice plants, fish, equipment at the meetings. We have members with literally 4 decades or more of fish-keeping experience who enjoy sharing their knowledge and experience with others. We have people keeping African & S.A. cichlids, planted community, brackish, sw fish-only, reefers, breeders, etc.
> 
> The biggest events are the Spring & Fall Auction held in North Van at ST. Pius X church, with several hundred items sold between 10 and 3-4pm, with a lunch break in between. Doors open around 9am to allow people to register (those who haven't preregistered) and to look at all the goodies they might want to bid on.
> 
> ...


 Well said Anthony, I think you hit all the highlights of the club, now all we need is some folks to join in and help out to keep the club going strong for years to come.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest putting ads on Craigslist & Kijiji, especially for the auctions.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Forgive me for intrudingI just wanted to validate what "The Guy" is alluding to.
Most if not all the Aquarium clubs have suffered from lack of involvement with the advent of the world wide internet media, unfortunately not only is clubs shrinking but so is the archive of volumes of real life experiences that are available through these clubs.
Let`s face it, we can Facebook, forum search all we want, but nothing beats meeting a experienced passionate hobbyist in person and getting instant exchange knowledge up close and personal, when it`s gets to the point of clubs folding, this hobby will suffer, no Facebook, forum tweeter can replace a club.
Get involved with your local club,if you are passionate about your hobby.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Thanks Charlie1*

A perfect example is the one on one help I got by speaking directly to Charlie1 regarding building a co2 regulator, I was floundering around reading stuff on the "internet" but never really feeling like I was helped. Even talking to LFS's was somewhat helpful to figure out some things, but nothing like "talking" to an impartial person that's very knowledgeable about co2 equipment and very willing to share it. Thanks again Errol. This is where belonging to a club with real living people that you can talk to is very gratifying, I rest my case. Come out and join your VAHS and share the wealth of information that's available from other members.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hard to believe out of 248 views there's only 5 responses with any interest in joining in and helping to keep this iconic aquarium club going.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

The Guy said:


> Hard to believe out of 248 views there's only 5 responses with any interest in joining in and helping to keep this iconic aquarium club going.


When we were running the membership booth I was alarmed at how many people wanted to know "what they got if they joined". I think it's been explained fantastically on what you "get". BCA is like a big family with a common interest/passion.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've already emailed Dave and will volunteer/assist in the kitchen !

Respectfully,

Stuart




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Gaia said:


> When we were running the membership booth I was alarmed at how many people wanted to know "what they got if they joined". I think it's been explained fantastically on what you "get". BCA is like a big family with a common interest/passion.
> 
> Hi Janice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


 Ya what you "get" is companionship with other members to actually talk to them face to face at regular meetings to share and get information and help others in our hobby. I hear all the time that it's nice to put a face to the name at our auctions. You don't get that contact on social media or even on forums at all. It's scary to think people are leaning more to texting etc. rather than good old fashion talking. " times they are a changing" but not for the better in my opinion.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll join. I don't think I can attend on the 14th due to my work schedule that week but I should be able to after that. Looking forward to making it out to the April auction as well.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I am just sad that it is a boat ride away. I would kill...perhaps not literally, to have access to so many engaged people to learn from!

How about just moving it to the island, might be highly inconvenient for everyone over there but it sure would work for me


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyway I will be there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mark, if you want to come to the auction, why don't you walk onto the ferry with a wheeled cooler if you have one and I'll pick you up. You can head over Friday and we can go to the auction together on Saturday and I can drop you back at the ferry with all your goodies after the auction. We can pop into King Eds, J&L, April's and other LFS while we're at it. That way it's only two passenger fares instead of car & driver x 2.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I am just sad that it is a boat ride away. I would kill...perhaps not literally, to have access to so many engaged people to learn from!
> 
> How about just moving it to the island, might be highly inconvenient for everyone over there but it sure would work for me


Sounds good. Can we all stay overnight at your house?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

my shed is gigantic and I have a futon so have at 'er


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry I forgot I have hockey Tuesday nights.I will be at the next gathering and at April's Auction.I am also interested if any one wants to do a trip to Aquarium Coop or The Wet Spot.I probably can get us discounted rooms if it is a small group of us.Just something to think about.We did this once in another fish club I was in.We went to a bunch of fish stores in Seattle looking for saltwater fish.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll be there Mar. 14 ... no question & would love to meet up in Portland @ the Wet Spot.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

reminder bump.................... for an important AGM meeting


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

So this will be an AGM and a regular meeting as well so I'm assuming there will be a mini auction at the end of the meeting as well. Come on out and meet some nice fellow hobbyists and support the future of the VAHS . ....................................


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For those who care about the future of the VAHS and enjoy going to the auctions/events, please try to make an effort to come to this meeting on Tuesday evening.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Tonites the meeting everyone, see you there I hope.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I wasn't working those nights..... have fun everybody!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

Will attend for the first time. Work in Richmond, Live in PoCo. Going on my way home so will be in the neighborhood very early. if you need a pair of extra hands setting up or whatever, let me know. Also, how long do these things run? Not in a rush, but planning the rest of my evening.

thank you.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

joe pooh said:


> Will attend for the first time. Work in Richmond, Live in PoCo. Going on my way home so will be in the neighborhood very early. if you need a pair of extra hands setting up or whatever, let me know. Also, how long do these things run? Not in a rush, but planning the rest of my evening.
> 
> thank you.


 If you get there @ 7ish that would be helpful and the meeting usually go to 9:30ish. See you there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Joe, I live in the neighbourhood and if you're here too early, give me a call and come over to hang out till its meeting time if you want. I'll pm you my contact info. Laurie, Victor, etc. you are welcome to do this as well.

If any of you want to come early and have supper here, I'm making roast chicken with Canadian bacon.

Anthony


----------

